# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Echo Connect, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Amazon Alexa Voice Service (AVS)

Home page - amazon.com/echoconnect

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Connect: setup

Sep 20, 2019




> To make and receive calls with Echo Connect, register for Alexa Calling and Messaging, and link your Echo Connect to your existing home phone service and compatible Echo device.

----------

